# performance issues...



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

These are the specs for the computer I'm currently running. I figured I meet Skyrim's minimum requirements and could play it on lowest settings. The Skyrim launcher set my detail level to medium with full resolution after doing its system scan. But right now I'm down to 800x600 on lowest detail. And the lag still renders the game unplayable...








I did notice this: immediatly after closing the game I checked my system info and core 2 of my cpu hadn't even been running high, as shown in following picture. Any idea why this might be happening?


----------



## DistrictDigital (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you made sure you've got the most up-to-date graphics drivers? Let me link you.


----------

